
Ask HN: Microservices and K8s Not in the Cloud? - dimitar
Hi HN,<p>Our products are running in Kubernetes, but we have to target institutions that are very conservative and for various complance reasons tun their own small datacenters and don&#x27;t have k8s knowledge or private clouds.<p>Is anyone else in this boat? Do you deploy k8s for your clients to run your software or do you use some turn-key variant of it?
======
aprdm
Why do you need to push into your clients Kubernetes in order to run your
product?!

Surely you can give them the containers and they can run as they see fit, or,
even more commonly, you can give them RPMs and some instructions on how to set
up.

